# Panasonic CQ-VX5500D For $371



## whitedragon551 (Oct 3, 2009)

PANASONIC CQ-VX5500D CAR DOUBLE DIN CD MD DSP STEREO - eBay (item 230524129092 end time Oct-09-10 05:53:24 PDT)


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Aaaahhhh thanks but this is not the good version...


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

plus rape on shipping wow ems should be about $50 tops from japan


----------

